# LEIPZIG | Boomtown of East Germany



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

*Leipzig - stunning!*

How do you think when you hear Leipzig? 

The Great Battle of 1813 just outside the city? To the former importance of the most important German fair city? To the peaceful revolution in 1989, the beginning of the end of the GDR? The great sons and daughters the city as Schumann, Bach and Mendelssohn? Or maybe to the enormous architectural heritage that the city with more than 15.000 listed buildings for its size Germany's unique? The largest terminal station in Europe with an adjacent historic Old Town? 

The city can best be Described by quoting a great German poet: "I come to Leipzig, to the place where you can see the whole world in miniature." For the beauty of the city, they come here in the forum clearly too short. So I want to show you today to keep adding new pictures of my home. 

*Enjoy the show!*
_______________









01









02









03









04









05









06









07


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

08









09









10









11









12









13









14









15


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool, I like it! Nicel diversity in the city and in your pictures.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

16









17









18









19









20


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice photos of beautiful buildings.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, klasse!
You are an excellent photografer by the way.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely city....will check for more...thanks.


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice to see that the city is looking better and better by the year!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments.

As already stated by others, the city will be prettier every day. Especially when you consider that the architectural heritage of the city was 20 years ago in a terrible state and entire neighborhoods were threatening to collapse. Here the German reunification has really come at the last minute. 

:master:

It naturally follow every day some new pictures from the city. Enjoy watching!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice pictures from Leipzig. Thanks.


----------



## Raphael_SBBR (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

29









30









31









32









33









34


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos, Leipzig looks beautiful!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

35









36









37









38


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

39









40


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

41









42









43









44


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning Leipzig indeed, thanks @L.E. . :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Leipzig


----------



## pumpikatze (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful Leipzig! All I have heared of it so far was just that it doesnt have anything special. Seems that was wrong.
Waiting for more pictures to come :applause:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you. At the weekend I show here actual pictures of the city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice updates and beautiful skyscraper over there. Though I miss some street scenes here.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

For anyone interested: *mark you tomorrow night on your calendar, because there are new pictures of the vibrant city of Leipzig.*

I hope they will like them! Until then. kay:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

60









61









62


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like a cool city. Thanx.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

63









64









65


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Grand architecture!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ indeed..and a truly nice and vibrant city :cheers:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

66









67









68


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

69









70









71


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous building in the last post!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

72









73









74


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

75









76









77


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

78









79









80


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! Is that lime stone?


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, Muschelkalk (Coquina or  shellbearing limestone)to be correct. From Mainfranken, the region around Würzburg and Schweinfurt. But the reparation works after the war were done with same looking Muschelkalk from Oberdorla in Thüringen (Thuringia)


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Great pictures of Leipzig.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

81









82









83


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Pictures of st. thomas church at a later time.









Quell by terpentin4foto


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

TimothyR said:


> I think of Leipzig as the city of Bach. Can someone tell me if the Church of St. Thomas still exists, where Bach worked with the choir? :cheers:


You can make St. Thomas (the white tower!) out in the very centre of this picture. 



extrawelt said:


> Flickrquell by .just.smile.


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by Slenk85


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by frieps


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by frieps


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by quinet


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by ampfotos


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by ampfotos


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

extrawelt said:


> Quell by Slenk85


I. am. amazed. That shot truly makes me amazed at how pretty and wonderful Leipzig is as a city. Nothing makes me say "wow, brilliant" than that picture! It looks truly colorful after dusk, and I want to visit that city on top of my trips to Amsterdam, Brussels, and Frankfurt: simply breathtaking!

Leipzig Central Station also looks brilliant: it makes me want to get to the city by train to look at the wonderful vaulted ceiling inside, as well as going through the busier parts of the station, especially the shops and the platforms. I wonder how long it takes by DB (especially ICE) from Frankfurt-am-Main to the station...


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Quell by ampfotos


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

guess the cult car 









Quell by shlomo2000


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

fieldsofdreams said:


> I wonder how long it takes by DB (especially ICE) from Frankfurt-am-Main to the station...


Currently, the shortest travel time from Frankfurt to Leipzig is: 3:30 h,
Upon completion of the new line Erfurt-Halle/Leipzig-Berlin/Dresden (2015): 2.75 h


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Tiaren said:


> You can make St. Thomas (the white tower!) out in the very centre of this picture.


Oh yes - thanks.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

extrawelt said:


> Pictures of st. thomas church at a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. :cheers:


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ Yes. But that is not the St. Thomas Church, it is the New Townhall (Neues Rathaus) at the right and the Federal Court of Administration (Bundesverwaltungsgericht) at the left------


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

Red Bull Arena









by [email protected]@se


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

nice picture :applause:



L.E. said:


>




*Spinnerei Leipzig* ~~~ *Neo Rauch*









by Martin Neuhof


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Leipzig Central Station looks epic. I love it.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

extrawelt said:


> Red Bull Arena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another wonderful shot indeed... I can truly tell that Leipzig is a well-organized city, in which development is carefully maintained. I love that there is a defined limit where buildings are to built, and it is something I would like to learn and understand how to manage it.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## puntofred (Apr 5, 2010)

One day, sure i'll visit Leipzig!


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

L.E. said:


>


Grand architecture. Elegant and dignified and beautiful.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

L.E., those street scapes look truly brilliant that I won't mind spending hours walking around Leipzig myself! With all the wonderful architectural designs blending in harmoniously with the landscapes surrounding them, I can truly see myself spending at least two days just strolling through the pedestrian streets and alleyways, observing the varied architectural designs your city has to offer. Let me tell you: of the European cities I've seen on Urban Showcase so far, Leipzig is up there among the best Sceneries I've seen, and I truly want to visit it soon! :hug:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a stunning architectural legacy.

I particularly like the roof top; first picture on post 142.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Handsome and stately residential buildings - with many examples of ornamentation, statuary, balconies, elaborate detail. 

Did all of this survive the war? Or was it reconstructed after?


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

TimothyR said:


> Did all of this survive the war? Or was it reconstructed after?


I was going to ask this question as well because it looks like it is such good repair. If it is reconstruction they did a great job.


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)

TimothyR said:


> Handsome and stately residential buildings - with many examples of ornamentation, statuary, balconies, elaborate detail.
> 
> Did all of this survive the war? Or was it reconstructed after?


Many of the buildings shown have survived the war. Often only the roof with the roof towers was restored. There were and there are also a lot of homes that have lost their old facade with stucco figures and ornaments. Due to a rising demand for flats and tax benefits in the rehabilitation often are "naked houses" to their original condition, what there is in this way in no other German city.

Here are two examples. For the respectful treatment of the history I love Leipzig:






































In other cities such former eyesores would have long since demolished. So one finds in Leipzig yet one or the other house, especially in the east of the city that looks like. But most are just restored after a few years and so it is worth preserving.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a good example of the huge renovations and partial reconstructions that have been done in this city from the German part of the forum:



JValjean said:


> Hier mal ein interessanter vorher-nachher-Vergleich, stellvertretend für die beachtlichen Sanierungsleistungen, bzw. auch Teilrekonstruktionen, welche in Leipzig seit der Wiedervereinigung durchgeführt wurden:
> 
> Barfußgäßchen 11
> 
> ...


P.S.: Thanks L.E. for opening and filling with life this thread!


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

L.E. and jvaljean: Thanks for the information and photos. Very impressive. :cheers:


----------



## Lithert65 (Mar 24, 2013)

Leipzig! a great place to visit.


----------



## Lithert65 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well great capturing JValjean. Very impressive work


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you have photos of the old Stock Exchange? I saw pictures of it - it looks very beautiful. And the Goethe memorial. 

Bach composing his masterworks in Leipzig, and Goethe at university forty years later. 

Imagine attending St. Thomas Church in Leipzig in the 1730s and hearing a Bach cantata when it was new - presented in public of the first time. And a new one almost every week. 

And the first performance of St. John's Passion at St. Nicholas Church. Bliss...Oh - to have lived then...:cheers:


----------



## L.E. (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Quite remarkable. These streets are perfect 19th century residential avenues. At least they look to me like late 19th century architecture.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Subscribed!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow, L.E. Talk about all those windows and buildings! Truly magnificent indeed! I especially like the huge renovations made on some of the city's older structures, and I can say that those look close to the original, only updated! I'll tell you: your city is a great place to visit, and I am looking to visit it soon when I get a chance! Bravo! :hug:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*House at Simsonplatz getting beautifully restored*

It's amazing how Leipzig is transforming, restoring and reconstructing its partly devastated historical heritage.

This poor building at Simsonplatz:









...turns into:








Source / Haus der Deutschen Handelsgehilfen, Harkortstraße 3

Pre-war view:


















I tend to like the now symmetrical towers better than the pre-war version.
Anyway, there's even more stunning examples in Leipzig. It's really getting back to former glory and gains new appeal.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Another fabulous example:










...what it evolved into:








http://www.ksw-leipzig.de/de/referenzen/villa_schroeder/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Another one:

_Karl-Liebknecht-Strasse 107_


















http://www.stuck-lowe.de/de/index.php?section=gallery&cid=13


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful pictures. :applause:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, Leipzig is amazing. Seems there is now again a flourishing stuck industry in Germany.


----------



## EU-Europa (Oct 2, 2013)

It's great to see those beautiful buildings getting a new lease on life. Leipzig is gorgeous.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Leipzig and Dresden together in Saxony - two great cities so close to each other. What a wonderful experience to watch these cities transform and live again.

They are quite different in some ways and that adds to their appeal.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

The glorious St Matthews Passion, one of the greatest masterpieces of western civilization.

Composed and introduced by Johann Sebastian Bach on Good Friday, 1727, in Leipzig at the Thomaskirche. 

My dream is to hear both Passions - St. Matthew and St. John - in the city were they were composed, in the churches where they were first performed. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P21qlB0K-Bs


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

adding Leipzig to our next journey. stunning...


----------



## UrbanMyth (Apr 25, 2006)

Jugendstil said:


> With each photo, I love the city of Leipzig more.


Well said. :cheers: i agree.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Leipzig


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Leipzig by night*


Leipzig - skyline by night von Schweppermann auf Flickr


[email protected] von dasheinzelmaennchen auf Flickr


Leipzig by night, Germany von pixiprol auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Beautifully renovated Gründerzeit-style Waldstrasse neighbourhood:









http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/leipzig-is-the-new-berlin-a-863088.html


Leipzig National Library

Nationalbibliothek von Cornelli2010 auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Expressionist Grassi Museum in Leipzig








Flickrquell by cornelli

Clubbing at "UT Connewitz", a historical cinema and cabaret








Flickrquell by cornelli


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

At the Reichsgericht building








Flickrquell by cornelli

Leipzig-Gohlis, a church built in the 1930s








Flickrgohlisquell by eulenfan


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Sometimes, a repost doesn't hurt, ja. 


L.E. said:


>


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

L.E. said:


>


Harrr.


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

source: http://www.architekturfotoblog.de/2012/08/08/neu-im-archiv-leipzig/









source: http://www.architekturfotoblog.de/2012/08/08/neu-im-archiv-leipzig/


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

source: http://www.leipzig-lese.de/index.php?article_id=378


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, this is how it should be done! Leipzig and Dresden show the way.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a delightful thread! Thanks!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Leipziger cross-town rail tunnel will open in less than a week, so that's exciting news right there.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Amazing thread, amazing photos! :cheers:

This should be a future project for Leipzig. The new opera house looks a little bit sad to me in comparison to the old one.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Another beautiful renovation / partly reconstruction example from Leipzig:


Xorcist said:


> Another great example from *Leipzig/Germany*
> 
> personally i love the project, because i lived just a street away from this building during my time at university in that great city...
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

The Leipzig renovations/reconstructions never cease to amaze me. You often won't believe it's the same building. I often have to look back and forth from the recent picture to the old one, to even find similarities.  The attention to detail is astonishing as well. Are there always the original plans or photographs of the prewar condition left? How do they know, how the smallest long gone details looked?


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

So beautiful. All old damaged cities should do this.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Indeed! Everyone of you, check out this thread: 

*Heritage reconstruction and renovation in Leipzig*


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

Just great!!!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice shots of an splendid city....and I love how they restored old buildings.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Any possible for more updates from this beautiful city?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I intend to create a thread for the Classic Architecture Forum or the Urban Redevelopment forum. 


Else, you can check the very extensive thread at the Leipzig forum already: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692118


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

What a brilliant thread of a brilliant city! I'm really impressed by Leipzig's renovations and restorations. Such a great effort which many other damaged cities should follow.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bristol Mike said:


> What a brilliant thread of a brilliant city! I'm really impressed by Leipzig's renovations and restorations. Such a great effort which many other damaged cities should follow.


I agree.


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

by Mister-Mastro  on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

The transformation and resurgence of Leipzig is one of the most encouraging and exciting stories I have read on this site.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Peterskirche*
































































Bilder von mir auf flickr.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bundesverwaltungsgericht*





































Bilder von mir auf flickr.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Ärztehaus Lampestraße 1*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

pictures by KlausDiggy flickr.com


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Other highlights from city center.*

*Zentral-Messepalast*



























*Deutsche Bank*













































*Brühl 33*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

great pictures!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Stadtgeschichtliches Museum (Museum of City History)*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm always very impressed with the German approach to its built environment and its sense of civic pride.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I was thinking about what these new new developments really express or reflect... civic pride is certainly a big part of it!


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the great photos of a great city, so good to see the commies didn't destroy a lot of the old Leipzig so it was ripe for restoration. The only thing that remains is to rebuild the old Gewandhaus, a major loss but I guess that's not very likely regrettably. I hate the new one, looks like a 70's monstrosity!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Leipzig


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for the many compliments. 

If I find time, I'll make a few more shots of our beautiful city.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

How I love this city! Forever juvenile Lipsia! :cheers1:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

del


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

The new building 

Leipzig by cinxxx, on Flickr

I was in Leipzig last weekend. Very nice city.
My Flickr album is not yet complete, I still have to edit and post pictures from the Völkerschlachtdenkmal and Waldstrassenviertel.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^Flickr album is now complete.
I also made a separate album with pictures taken from the Leipziger Zoo.


----------



## sdg198 (May 8, 2014)

It's a lovely city, but it's IMO a huge offense how much modern architecture has been built in the Mitte. Leipzig was mostly preserved and had great potential, it wouldn't have taken a lot to restore the few bombed buildings in the center to their previous beauty... instead architecture which is out of place and IMO plain ugly has replaced it.

The city is still nice, with lovely Grunderzeit residential areas but the above is truly a sin.

That building above... look at the buildings beside it. There are so many completely modern cities around Germany, why is it too much to ask that modernists would stop intruding into the few well preserved parts


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wunderbar... Great work here! (both in the thread and in the city!) :banana:
I'm going to check out your Flickr!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice banner showing the Augustusplatz today! 









Full res: http://panoramastreetline.com/augustusplatz-university-leipzig-leipzig-germany-P4812









Augustusplatz by prayerslayer, on Flickr









Augustusplatz, Leipzig by Schlaufuchs!, on Flickr









Leipzig, Augustusplatz by shlomo2000, on Flickr









Augustusplatz Leipzig by Cornelli2010, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/-amelie-/15570473115/sizes/l


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

kizleip 137 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 138 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 139 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 140 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, city looks very nice! Thanks for photos


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a lot more, and very good stuff: *LEIPZIG - Album *


One of the best galleries across SSC is of course this: *Renovations and reconstructions of historical buildings in Leipzig*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Leipzig | Musikviertel*


kizleip 201 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 203 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 204 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 212 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 213 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 211 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 221 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


17268386109_2553390a7f_b by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 240 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 239 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 236 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 244 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Leipzig | Musikviertel*


kizleip 243 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 242 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 248 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 286 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


17450685705_b6a5045861_b by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 251 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 254 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 287 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 306 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


kizleip 305 by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great new photos. I'm planning a trip to Berlin and East Germany. This looks like a must. Also Dresden and maybe... Stralsund, Görlitz...?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Excellent photos, love those urban mansion blocks!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

aljuarez said:


> Great new photos. I'm planning a trip to Berlin and East Germany. This looks like a must. Also Dresden and maybe... Stralsund, Görlitz...?


Then I wish you much fun on the trip.


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Great new photos. I'm planning a trip to Berlin and East Germany. This looks like a must. Also Dresden and maybe... Stralsund, Görlitz...?


Rostock and Wismar or maybe a short trip to Stettin in Poland:cheers:


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, Stralsund - Görlitz is quite a long distance. Stay in the north or in the south. I would recommend cities like Torgau, Meißen, Freiberg, Dresden, Bautzen and Görlitz.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Kingofthehill (Jun 3, 2007)

very grand and beautiful city. one of my favorites in germany!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovely new photo tour of a wealthy Leipzig suburb:

*MARKKLEEBERG ALBUM - The shiny and rich in the lakeland south of Leipzig*









_by user Carot_


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Bundesverwaltungsgericht*


Federal Administrative Court by DanielKoehlerPhotography, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Both of photos, are very nice; thanks for the updates about Leipzig


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Beautiful. Beautiful.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful! great harmony of the old and the new architecture.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Lepzig projects, forum & skyline*

Btw, if you're interested in major projects of Leipzig - we've got this collection thread at City/Metro Compilations since June '15: 

*LEIPZIG | Projects & Construction

+ Go here for the Leipzig forum, you're welcome!* kay:









Leipzig skyline by night by Schweppermann, auf Flickr


----------



## Carot (May 4, 2011)




----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

I am in love with Leipzig.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

KlausDiggy said:


> *Thomaskirche*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thomaskirche - where Bach was choir director? Where St. Mathew's Passion was first performed? Is that the one?


----------



## Jozef77 (May 4, 2015)

TimothyR said:


> Thomaskirche - where Bach was choir director? Where St. Mathew's Passion was first performed? Is that the one?


yes, see also wikipedia


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Leipzig from above | June 18, 2016*


Oldtown and Train Station Leipzig Germany Deutschland Aerial View from AN-2 overflight by roli_b, auf Flickr


Oldtown with Panorama Tower Leipzig Germany Deutschland Aerial View from AN-2 overflight by roli_b, auf Flickr


Panorama Tower Gewandhaus Augustusplatz Leipzig Germany Deutschland Aerial View from AN-2 overflight by roli_b, auf Flickr


City Center Leipzig Germany Deutschland Aerial View from AN-2 overflight by roli_b, auf Flickr


Leipzig Germany Deutschland Aerial View from AN-2 overflight by roli_b, auf Flickr


Muster Messe & Völkerdenkmal Leipzig Germany Deutschland Aerial View from AN-2 overflight by roli_b, auf Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Jozef77 said:


> yes, see also wikipedia


Oh, very nice


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

So many beautiful buildings! 
Was Leipzig less affected by wartime destruction than other large German cities?


----------

